# Vet Recommendation in NJ/NY



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

We have an 18 week old GSD, he's received most vaccines yet but are unhappy with his current vet and looking for recommendations on a new one. We are located in North Jersey in the Essex/Passaic County area but willing to travel somewhat if needed.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i grew up in clifton. had many vets, never one i found good enough to recommend.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know your area but the following are Registered DVM/Holistic Veterinarian Practices in New Jersey and New York. 

I would suggest choosing a few that are close to you, then, read about the vets and practices on their web page to see which one suits you the best.

*What is Holistic Medicine? *"Holistic medicine, by its very nature, is humane to the core. The techniques used in holistic medicine are gentle, minimally invasive, and incorporate patient well-being and stress reduction. Holistic thinking is centered on love, empathy, and respect. In treating an animal, a holistic veterinarian will determine the best combination of both conventional and alternative (or complementary) therapies for a given individual. Therein lies the very essence of the word “(w)holistic.” It means taking in the whole picture of the patient—the environment, the disease pattern, the relationship of pet with owner—and developing a treatment protocol using a wide range of therapies for healing the patient. The holistic practitioner is interested not only in a medical history, but also genetics, nutrition, environment, family relationships, stress levels, and other factors."

(some of these do not copy and past well.....sorry )


*New Jersey *

*Buchoff, Gerald*BVScAH​ Holistic Pet Care, PA
125 Paterson Avenue
Little Falls
973-256-3899
NJ
07424
United States
www.hpcnj.com
AVIAN, EQUINE, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy - Classical, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs

*Cheng, Aleda*
DVM
Crown Veterinary Specialists
23 Blossom Hill Road
Lebanon
9082364120
NJ
08833
USA
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, Laser Therapy, Massage Therapy, NAET, Prolotherapy, Western Herbs


*Fischer, Kenneth*
DVM, CVA
Hillsdale Animal Hospital
201 Broadway
Hillsdale
201-358-6520
NJ
07642
United States
www.healingvet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (Options for Animals), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition


*Manziano, Rosemary*
DVM
261 Rt 34
Colts Neck
732-780-4211
NJ
07722-1714
United States
www.homeovet.com
EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Chiropractic (AVCA), Homeopathy, Homeopathy - Classical


*Newkirk, Mark*
VMD
Newkirk Family Veterinarians
3085 English Creek Ave
Egg Harbor Twp
609-645 2120
NJ
08234
United States
www.newkirkfamilyveterinarians.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), NAET, Ozone Therapy, VOM, Western Herbs

*Newton, Dean*
DVM
Animerge
21 Rt. 206
Raritan
908-707-9077
NJ
08869
US
www.animergevets.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition

*Rodrigues, Wendy*
DVM
Visiting Holistic Veterinary Care of NJ
Warren
908-892-9991
NJ
07059
United States
www.VisitingVetNJ.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (IVAS), Acupuncture (Tufts), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Homotoxicology, Laser Therapy, Nutrition, VOM


*Shoemaker, Judith*
DVM
Always Helpful Veterinary Services
305 NOTTINGHAM ROAD
Nottingham
717-529-0526
PA
19362
United States
www.judithshoemaker.com#http://www.judithshoemaker.com#
EQUINE, FARM, MIXED ANIMAL, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Craniosacral Therapy, Electromagnetic Therapy (EAV, Interro, Biotron II, etc.), Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Other (fill in below), Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Rehabilitation Therapy, Western Herbs

*Stryeski, Kathleen*
DVM
Windsong Pet Healing
21 Route 31 North
Pennington
609-737-2800
NJ
08534
USA
windsongpet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs (Chi), Clinical Nutrition, Homeopathy, Massage Therapy, Nutrition


*Tyminski, Joan*
DVM
146 Orben Drive
Landing
908-852-3166
NJ
07850
United States
hahvets.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy - Classical, Nutrition

*Voynick, Brian*
DVM
1202 SUSSEX TURNPIKE
Randolph
973-895-4999
NJ
07869
United States
www.americananimalhospital.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Nutrition, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Western Herbs


*New York*

*Aiken, Tina*
DVM
INTEGRATIVE ANIMAL CARE
518-329-5213
3051 STATE ROUTE 82
Ancramdale
NY
12503
United States
www.integrativeanimalcare.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Western Herbs

*Alvarez, Leilani*
DVM
THE ANIMAL MEDICAL CENTER
212-329-8631
510 E. 62nd Street
New York
NY
10065
USA
www.amcny.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (IVAS), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Electromagnetic therapy: EAV - Interro -Biotron II - etc, Homeopathy, Magnetic Therapy, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below), Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Reiki, Western Herbs

*Anders, Ronald*
DVM, CCRP
COUNTY ANIMAL CLINIC
419-678-3610
800 North Seventh Street
Coldwater
OH
45828
United States
www.countyanimalclinic.net
AVIAN, Bovine, Bovine/Equine, Dairy, EQUINE, EXOTIC, FARM, FELINE, HOUSE CALLS, Large animal, Mixed, MIXED ANIMAL, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (Network), Clinical Nutrition, Color Therapy, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Homotoxicology, Magnetic Therapy, Nutrition, Osteopathy, Ozone Therapy, VOM, Western Herbs


*Carillo, Victoria*
DVM
Pet Lover's Veterinary Home Health Care
516-353-7186
61 Robin Road
Rocky Point
NY
11778
USA
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Homotoxicology, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs


*Donato, Lisa J*
DVM
VETERINARY ACUPUNCTURE AND HEALING ARTS
516-242-7209
P.O. BOX 333
Albertson
NY
11507
United States
www.vaaha.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi Institute), Chiropractic, Chiropractic (IVCA), Chiropractic (Options for Animals), Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below), Western Herbs

*Fallek, Marcie*
DVM
Animal Natural Healing Center
203-254-8642
248 Alden Street
Fairfield
CT
06842
USA
www.holisticvet.us
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy-Classical, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Massage Therapy, Osteopathy, Western Herbs

*Fallek, Marcie*
DVM
Animal Natural Healing Center
212-216-9177
40 Exchange Pl. TRS 3rd Flr
New York
NY
10005
United States
www.holisticvet.us
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy-Classical, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Massage Therapy, Osteopathy, Western Herbs


*Gellman, Karen*
DVM
The Wellness Center for Pets
607-227-5406
411 Old Taughannock Blvd.
Ithaca
NY
14850
US
ithacapetwellness.com
EQUINE, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CSU), Acupuncture (IVAS), Chiropractic (AVCA), Glandular Therapy, Homotoxicology, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy


*Goldstein, Martin*
DVM
SMITH RIDGE VETERINARY CENTER
914-533-6066
600 Oakridge Commons Plaza
South Salem
NY
10590
United States
www.smithridge.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Massage Therapy, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below), Ozone Therapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Reiki, Western Herbs


*Haimann, Mark*
DVM
ANIMAL HOLISTIC CARE
718-631-1396
47-41 LITTLE NECK PKWY
Little Neck
NY
11362
United States

AVIAN, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Magnetic Therapy, Nutrition, Reiki, Western Herbs


*Hardn, Elizabeth*

DVM, CVA
Williston Park Animal Hospital
207 Hillside Ave.
Williston Park
516-248-1489
NY
11596
US
www.willistonparkanimalhospital.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Nutrition, Western Herbs

*Lankenau, Cynthia*
DVM
HOLISTIC CENTER FOR VETERINARY CARE

716-941-9477
9002 SUNSET DRIVE
Colden
NY
14033
United States
AVIAN, EQUINE, FARM, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy (AVH), Homotoxicology, Reiki, Western Herbs


*Ochrymowych, Christina*

DVM
106 HARTWELL RD
Berkshire
607-657-8555
NY
13736
United States
www.knollsend.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, NAET


*Ohlinger, Margaret*

DVM
Lakeside Veterinary Services, LLC
220 S. Catherine St
Montour Falls
607-535-2500
NY
14865
United States
www.lakesideveterinaryservices.com
EQUINE, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, MIXED ANIMAL, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Acupuncture (CSU), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy - Classical, Homeopathy (AVH), Nutrition, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Reiki, Western Herbs


*O'Krepki, James*
DVM
KNOLL'S END ANIMAL HOSPITAL
607-657-8555
106 HARTWELL RD
Berkshire
NY
13736
United States
www.knollsend.com
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, NAET


*Scerba, Pamela*

BVSc
Holistic Veterinary Center, PLLC
Clifton Park
518-383-5697
NY
12065
United States
www.holisticpetcaretoday.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Chiropractic (HOWC), Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition


*Scharf, Ronald*
DVM
Animal Hospital of Niskayuna
518-785-9731
2764 Troy-Schenectady Road
Schenectady
NY
12309
USA
animalhospitalniskayuna.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy-Classical, Nutrition


*Shoemaker, Judith*
DVM
ALWAYS HELPFUL VETERINARY SERVICES
717-529-0526
305 NOTTINGHAM ROAD
Nottingham
PA
19362
United States
www.judithshoemaker.com#http://www.judithshoemaker.com#
EQUINE, FARM, MIXED ANIMAL, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Craniosacral therapy, Electromagnetic therapy: EAV - Interro -Biotron II - etc, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, OTHER(fill in below), Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Rehabilitation Therapy, Western Herbs


*Winikoff, Sara*
DVM
ROCKLAND HOLISTIC VETERINARY CARE
845-348-7729
626 ROUTE 303
Blauvelt
NY
10913
United States
AVIAN, EQUINE, EXOTIC, FARM, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Nutrition, Western Herbs




Moms


----------



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Dr. Smith @ Whippany Vet Hospital 973-386-1380. Been very happy with her and I know she takes care of many german shepherds in the area. While she's not 100% holistic and won't recommend that you never vax/raw feed etc, I've found them open to discuss so that you can make informed decisions for the health of your pet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Check out Blairstown Animal Hospital - they have a lot of clients come out from NYC because their prices are very fair and they are excellent. I've been a client for many years and worked there for about 2 years.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I will add to phgsd's recommendation that Blairstown seems to be a very good practice - some of my dogs' OFAs were done there and were very good quality with both dogs going OFA Good/'a' normal and a couple of owners of Kira and Panther pups are clients there as well.


Lee


----------

